# How do i remove an Ad-hoc network



## 49sam (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi i am running a toshiba laptop running vista 32 bit edition.

As a test i setup an ad-hoc network and as it was just a short test i did not secure it, and now everytime i go to (Start, connect to) i can see the unsecured network. how can i get rid of this please, as i am worried that someone can access my computer via this ad-hoc connection.

Regards to anyone who can help


----------



## OldGuy999 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a similar problem & would like to hear from you if you managed to solve it.

Here's what I have done in the mean time (on XP pro)...

From the Start menu, go to My Network Places, View Network Connections, click Wireless Network Connection, then click View available wireless networks.

from the Wireless Network Connection dialog click change advanced settings to open the Wireless Network Connection Properties dialog, then choose the Wireless Networks tab.

Select the ad-hoc network in the list box and click Remove.

From here click the Advanced button.

On the following pop-up dialog make sure 'Access point (infrastructure) networks only' is selected.

The ad-hoc network should not now be listed in the list box of preferred networks on the Wireless Network Connection Properties dialog or listed on Wireless Network Connection dialog (that is shown when you click View available wireless networks from Network Connections).

hope this helps


----------

